# Please make it easy for me



## Bouchraaa (May 1, 2017)

i am new driver . Please can you list me all things i have to log in for my taxes when i start driving everyday 
Thanks.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Just track your rideshare driving miles every day and then claim the mileage deduction on your taxes.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bouchraaa said:


> i am new driver . Please can you list me all things i have to log in for my taxes when i start driving everyday
> Thanks.


Date/Start time
Odometer start
date/stop time
Odometer stop
Trip distance
Tolls YOU paid (not just tolls with a customer)

user military time.

6/22/17 21:00
89,644
TO
6/23/17 9:00
89,844
200 miles
$8.50

My advice is a paper backup day to day and an Excel Spreadsheet with a printout with tolls attached for each month. (in case you have computer problems years down the line)


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Not an account, but I would just go with date and total miles driven for business that day.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

TriadUberGoober said:


> Not an account, but I would just go with date and total miles driven for business that day.


The IRS requires a contemporaneous mileage log showing the date, actual odometer readings and the business purpose. The starting and ending odometer readings (not the trip meter) for the time spent ridesharing should suffice. In case of an audit, incomplete or insufficient record keeping could result in the deduction being denied.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professioal, but my long time CPA is.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm going to continue to fly close to the sun. If you are showing income from Uber you should be safe if you're honest with your mileage. I reset trip meter when I begin and record when I'm done.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TriadUberGoober said:


> I'm going to continue to fly close to the sun. If you are showing income from Uber you should be safe if you're honest with your mileage. I reset trip meter when I begin and record when I'm done.


Yea, I would get a little more in depth and start taking odo readings not just using a trip meter....

...but hey, the chances of an audit is slim to none at this pay level.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

Agreed, but I've heard they put a lot of stock in just the fact that you can show you kept records. Faking an odometer reading wouldn't be much more work than faking a trip-meter setting. Either way, I try to be honest with it. Not taking a home office credit or anything, either.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

TriadUberGoober said:


> Agreed, but I've heard they put a lot of stock in just the fact that you can show you kept records. Faking an odometer reading wouldn't be much more work than faking a trip-meter setting. Either way, I try to be honest with it. Not taking a home office credit or anything, either.


I have a small black book. I record date and time started, odometer at start, gigabytes of cell phone balance, prepaid toll balance, gas fillup amount, car wash amount, vacuum amounts all at start. Then through out the day when I have time between trips I record the time and a summary of where I was and the trips I made. Great for keeping track of hot spots. At the end of the night I record the date and time and odometer reading. On every fill up of gas I get a printed receipt and record the odometer reading on the back. I think this should suffice IRS on an audit. Anyone want to comment on what I might be missing from my daily log?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Mikek999 said:


> I have a small black book. I record date and time started, odometer at start, gigabytes of cell phone balance, prepaid toll balance, gas fillup amount, car wash amount, vacuum amounts all at start. Then through out the day when I have time between trips I record the time and a summary of where I was and the trips I made. Great for keeping track of hot spots. At the end of the night I record the date and time and odometer reading. On every fill up of gas I get a printed receipt and record the odometer reading on the back. I think this should suffice IRS on an audit. Anyone want to comment on what I might be missing from my daily log?


Sounds to me like you've got it covered. The odo readings on the back of gas receipts helps substantiate your business mileage claims, as would service receipts indicating the odo reading.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Printouts of toll records might be nice to have as well.d


----------



## OUBobcat2000 (Mar 13, 2017)

I use Everlance. Some on here clearly take it to the next level, but I'll turn it in in February and see how it goes. I track every mile with mapping back-ups of my travels.
If you make less than $250k a year, your chances of audit are low.


----------



## Al Eye (Jul 8, 2017)

You could look at QuickBooks Self-Employed - there's an app that lets you track mileage & trips and expenses. Swipe for personal or business. It was free to Uber drivers for a while but I can't find that deal anymore?


----------



## UberSelect07 (May 17, 2016)

I use MyRideTrac. I tried Everlance and don't like the swiping. I have a widget that I use while driving and it allows me to track empty miles too. Once a month and at the end of the year I send myself a report with a detailed spreadsheet using the reporting feature.


----------

